

What are some modern day intelligent investor books? - Apane

As a web developer&#x2F;quasi investor - I&#x27;m looking to learn more about investing in our current times.<p>I&#x27;ve read both the Intelligent Investor and Peter Lynch&#x27;s &#x27;One Up on WallStreet&#x27; years ago.<p>Whilst they were both fantastic reads - I&#x27;m looking for new reads on investing that are liken to the above books but are more geared towards our current times.<p>Open to all suggestions, thanks!
======
Tomte
Totally unlike the books you named, but the best "intelligent investment"
advice is probably in Bogle's "Common Sense on Mutual Funds" and similar
books.

~~~
Apane
Thanks! I will check it out.

